# when is Activating your phone needed



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

What situations cause you to need to activate your phone?
I know it needs to happen if you flash a different Radio file.
when else?
Do you need to after a SBF? 
How about after a wipe Data?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

"rfranken said:


> What situations cause you to need to activate your phone?
> I know it needs to happen if you flash a different Radio file.
> when else?
> Do you need to after a SBF?
> How about after a wipe Data?


After and SBF / Radio Upgrade. Not after a data wipe though.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> Not after a data wipe though.


Depends on the data wipe. If using data wipe in CWR, no, but if you do the factory reset in Settings, yes it will make you activate it.


----------



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Jack902902 (Oct 4, 2011)

Touching the 4 corners in clockwise direction always bypasses activation for me.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Jack902902 said:


> Touching the 4 corners in clockwise direction always bypasses activation for me.


that has nothing to do with activation. that's for bypassing the google/android setup wizard


----------



## Jack902902 (Oct 4, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> that has nothing to do with activation. that's for bypassing the google/android setup wizard


True.

All I can say is, when I bypass, I am never prompted to activate.

SBF'd and stock recovery data wiped.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> After and SBF / Radio Upgrade. Not after a data wipe though.


Upgrading the radio never made me activate it. Downgrading did.though.

"Without man, there is no problem, no man no problem." -Stalin


----------



## Jack902902 (Oct 4, 2011)

"NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Upgrading the radio never made me activate it. Downgrading did.though.
> 
> "Without man, there is no problem, no man no problem." -Stalin


Good to know.

I was always wondered why, after countless ROMs and SBFs, I only had to activate 2 times.


----------

